# NEC Violation 250.24(A)(1) Grounding Electrode Conductor



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2019)

This is an all too common violation whenever you have a gutter that contains service conductors.  You mostly see this whenever you have multiple service disconnects on one building.  According to NEC 250.24(A)(1):

_(1) General. The grounding electrode conductor connection
shall be made at any accessible point from the load end of the
overhead service conductors, service drop, underground service
conductors, or service lateral to, including the terminal or
bus to which the grounded service conductor is connected at
the service disconnecting means.

Informational Note: See definitions of Service Conductors, Overhead;
Service Conductors, Underground; Service Drop; and Service
Lateral in Article 100._

There are essentially 3 points that the GEC can connect to:  1) The load end of the service drop on a mast which is impractical, 2) At the meter can where the neutral connects to the meter enclosure, or 3) The terminal or bus bar where the neutral lands on the service disconnect.  

In this case, they decided to land the GEC on the trough, therefore violating NEC 250.24(A)(1).  To remedy this situation, the GEC would have to be connected to the same P-Tap as the service neutral where it enters this enclosure.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2019)

I must be the only one who finds this violation whether in a gutter or a panelboard.


----------



## steveray (Jul 30, 2019)

I've found in a PVC j-box for a temp service for a school.....


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2019)

steveray said:


> I've found in a PVC j-box for a temp service for a school.....



LOL, nice.


----------



## steveray (Jul 30, 2019)

I haven't logged in from home in quite some time, I will have to look for it there and then figure out how to start posting pics again...Most of my crap is probably hijacked by PB...


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 30, 2019)

Yup
PB is holding my library hostage


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 30, 2019)

From the scratch marks on the gutter it appears to be a terminal block addition and not part of the manufactures equipment.

Any requirement for the gutter to be bonded when using PVC conduit?


----------

